# First Test of a DIY Steam Turbine running off a 4" Copper MSM Boiler.



## Jim Dobson (Dec 16, 2020)

First Test of a DIY Steam Turbine running off a 4" Copper MSM Boiler.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 16, 2020)

I just had a look at your YouTube channel Jim.   WOW.  some very cool stuff you have there.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Dec 16, 2020)

7milesup said:


> I just had a look at your YouTube channel Jim.   WOW.  some very cool stuff you have there.



Thanks, its all fun and something to do


----------



## jcp (Dec 16, 2020)

Whowsas!! Any idea what kind of RPM that puppys doing?


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 16, 2020)

Very neat stuff Jim, fantastic craftsmanship!


----------



## Jim Dobson (Dec 16, 2020)

jcp said:


> Whowsas!! Any idea what kind of RPM that puppys doing?



No unfortunately, I think I might have to buy one of those cheap digital tachometers off eBay.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Dec 16, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Very neat stuff Jim, fantastic craftsmanship!



Thanks David, a few mistakes. If I ever made another one.....like always...you learn with the MK1


----------



## The Shootist (Dec 17, 2020)

There are some audio tachometers you can get for a smartphone. Just input the number of blades on the turbine wheel as cylinders, and set it for a 2 stroke engine so it counts each pulse.

Basically an audio frequency counter.


----------



## jcp (Dec 17, 2020)

I have the StrobeLite app on my iPhone and it works but it only goes to 7800 RPM.....don't think that's gonna cut it for Mr. Dobson in this instance.


----------



## NC Rick (Dec 17, 2020)

Jim Dobson said:


> First Test of a DIY Steam Turbine running off a 4" Copper MSM Boiler.


That's very cool!  I want to see it under load!  Any power calculations?  You gained a subscriber in me!  Thanks.


----------



## Jim Dobson (Dec 17, 2020)

Thank all, I do appreciate the replies.
There are 16 vanes and the audio tachometer sounds interesting to try out, but most likely above my pay grade!


----------

